# Fishing the Skyway bridge



## Tampa_Kevin

I think I am going to try the skyway at late evening/night sometime in the next couple of weeks. Can anyone give me some pointers on fishing off the skyway. 

Best places on the bridge?

Best bets for fish?

Aren't the Mackerals running this time of year?

What about Pompano? Reds? Snook?

What size tackle do I need? I'm thinking 7' spinning outfit with about a 50lb shock?

Thanks for your answers and patience for all the questions.

-Kevin


----------



## Kozlow

Hey Tampa_Kevin
Here is some info to check out.

http://www.floridasaltwater.com/how_to/sunshinepier.htm
http://www.skywaypiers.com/aboutus.htm
http://www.floridasaltwater.com/how_to/pier_fishing.htm
http://www.flasaltwaterfishing.com/howto/shipscha.htm




















The expansive Sunshine Skyway Bridge, spanning the mouth of Tampa Bay, attracts a wide variety of Gulf species, from tarpon, kingfish and cobia to snook, gag grouper and snapper. From April until autumn, water temperatures there remain in the tarpon comfort zone (mid 70s to upper 80s).

Tarpon techniques and baits for bridges will of course reflect local variations, but, tarpon being tarpon, there are more similarities than differences. The majority of bridge fishermen are livebait anglers, or during slack-tide periods, dead bait-on-the-bottom fishermen. Keys anglers use mullet as the primary bait, while most Skyway anglers sabiki various herring (threadfin, menhaden, scaled sardines) from the same schools that attract the tarpon. Heavy tackle is generally regarded as a prerequisite at either location. While 20-pound tackle will eventually defeat the rare fish that swims toward open water, 40- to 50-pound test with 100-pound mono leader is a sensible minimum for fish that take delight in forcing you to follow them through the maze of barnacle-blanketed pilings and nearby anchored boats. Boating bridge anglers have the option of trying to muscle fish out of the pilings from an anchored position, but most quickly release their anchors, tossing over an anchor marker float while they give chase. Where to anchor? Unlike snook, which almost invariably face upstream on the uptide shadow lines, tarpon might cruise either side. On weaker tides look for them on the uptide side. During maximum tide cycles, they save energy behind current?shielding pilings in the downstream shadows.

Sunshine Skyway State Fishing Pier/North
10501 Sunshine Skyway Bridge
St Petersburg 33701
727-865-0668 2 miles Y Y Y 24 
Report: 5-2-03 Mackerel, Trout, Grouper
Report: 5-9-03- Trout, Spanish mackerel, Grouper
Report: 5-16-03 Mackerel, Cobia, Small Grouper, Permit, 
Report: 5-23-03 Trout, Mackerel, Grouper
Report: 5-30-03 Mackerel, Grouper.
Report: 6-13-03 Mackerel, Grouper, Trout
Report: 6-20-03 Snapper, Mackerel, Pompano, Cobia, Grouper, Tarpon
Report: 6-27-03 Snapper, Grouper, Snook, Macks and shark
Report: 7-4-03 Mackerel, Pompano, Cobia and under size Grouper
Report: 7-11-03 Snapper, Macks , Pompano, some small Grouper
Report: 7-25-03 Pompano, Snapper
Report: 8-8-03 Snapper, Pompano, Grouper

Sunshine Skyway State Fishing Pier/South
10501 Sunshine Skyway Bridge
St Petersburg 33701
941-729-0117 3 miles Y Y Y 24 
Report: 5-2-03 Trout, Mackerel, Grouper
Report: 5-9-03- Trout Macks, Grouper
Report: 5-16-03 Macketrel, Grouper, Shark, Pompano, Snapper
Report: 5-23-03 Trout, Mackerel, Grouper, Snapper.
Report: 5-30-03 Mackerel, Grouper, Trout
Report: 6-13-03 Mackerel, Grouper, Trout
Report: 6-20-03 Mackerel, Grouper, Tarpon, Pompano
Report: 6-27-03 Mackerel and Snapper
Report: 7-4-03 Silver and Speckled Trout, Mangrove Snapper, Tarpon and Grouper
Report: 7-11-03 Mangrove Snapper, Silvers, small Grouper and some Macks
Report: 7-25-03 Mackerel, Grouper
Report: 8-8-03 Pompano, Mackerel, small grouper


----------



## Tampa_Kevin

Thanks much. I'll give a report when I go.

-Kevin


----------

